# Kein Bild  und DRAM Lampe leuchtet rot



## Sherwin0504 (1. Februar 2020)

Hallo erstmal an alle die das lesen 

Ich habe mir heute ein neues Mainboard (B450 Tomahawk max), Arbeitsspeicher (G.skill ripjaw V  16gb dual channel 3200) und einen neuen Prozessor (Ryzen 2700x) gekauft.
Grafikkarte: rx570 8gb
Netzteil: Bequiet Pure Power bqt-cm 530 Watt

Es ist alles fest angeschlossen und beim Start funktioniert die Grafikkarte und der Prozessorlüfter ohne Probleme, jedoch erscheint auf meinem Mainboard bei Dram ein rotes Licht und mein Bild bleibt schwarz, als würde mein PC garnicht booten (Kann nicht mal ins Bootmenü gelangen), weil der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.

Ich habe schon das neuste Bios über USB drauf geladen und jeden Arbeitsspeicher einzeln in jedes Fach reingesteckt + die anderen Dualchannels ausprobiert, aber immer das gleiche Ergebnis. Die Batterie vom Mainboard habe ich auch 5 min raus genommen.
Laut MSI ist der Arbeitsspeicher kompatibel mit dem B450 Tomahawk max.

Im Internet war bis jetzt nichts brauchbares zu finden und es würde mich freuen, wenn es hier endlich die Lösung gibt.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2020)

Anscheint nimmt das Mainboard die Arbeitsspeicher nicht an, auch wenn laut Liste die Arbeitsspeicher laufen sollten.
Da kannst wirklich nur andere Arbeitsspeicher versuchen.


----------



## Sherwin0504 (1. Februar 2020)

Dachte ich mir auch, aber es gibt so viele die diese Kombination benutzen und bei denen klappt es scheinbar auch.


----------



## TweakerNerd (1. Februar 2020)

Liegt eindeutig am RAM, sonst würde die LED nicht leuchten....

Einfach zurück damit und andere probieren.
Manchmal wechseln die Hersteller die Bausteine auf dem RAM. 

Hat also nichts zu sagen das es woanders läuft. 


Mfg


----------



## drstoecker (2. Februar 2020)

Versuch mal mit einem Riegel und mach mal einen richtigen cmos reset per jumper!


----------



## Sherwin0504 (2. Februar 2020)

Mit nur einem Riegel und in jedes Fach einzeln -> selbes Ergebnis wie vorher...
einen cmos reset per jumper geht nicht, da am Mainboard kein jumper ist


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2020)

Heutige Mainboards haben kein Jumper mehr zum umsetzen, aber normalerweise zwei Pins die kurz dazu überbrückt werden. Diese zwei Pins hat normalerweise jedes Mainboard. Einfach mal dazu in die Bedienungsanleitung des Mainboards rein schauen. Manche Mainboards haben auch Schalter auf dem PCB mit verbaut oder an der IO-Blende.

EDIT:

Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung deines Mainboards.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/E7C02v1.3.pdf

Zum Überbrücken kannst ein Schraubendreher oder sonstiges aus Metall nehmen und einfach dran halten.


----------



## Sherwin0504 (2. Februar 2020)

hab einen schraubezieher für 10 sek dran gehalten und den Pc neu hoch gefahren, aber immer noch der selbe Fehler


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2020)

Hatte ich auch schon vermutet das es nichts bringt, aber ein Versuch ist es immer Wert.
Du musst halt sicher gehen das alles richtig angeschlossen ist. Also CPU Spannungsversorgung und das auch die Arbeitsspeicher richtig drin sitzen und eingerastet sind. Wenn es dann nichts bringst wirst du andere Arbeitsspeicher versuchen müssen.


----------



## Sherwin0504 (5. Februar 2020)

kurzes Update :

Habe ein neues Gehäuse „cool Master mb520“ und neuen Arbeitsspeicher gekauft und zwar die crucial Ballistix sport lt 3200 mhz 2x8gb

und schon wieder der gleiche Fehler und egal welchen Channel ich benutze die Lampe leuchtet wieder rot bei Dram aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass alle 4 Channel nicht funktionieren


----------

